# Barista express 3 way solenoid stuck



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey, 
Can't seem to remove the solenoid from the valve 
Ive removed the top nut it wont slide up 

Iv tried to hold the valve and hit the solenoid... But not movement
It spins freely but doesn't slide up 

Any advise


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

remove the magnet unit, if the solenoid magnet, won’t come off. I fear you have bigger problems than just scale. If it comes off, refit the solenoid to the machine, and use a socket to remove the nut.


----------

